# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Mac OS  >  Steam: Apple вынуждена улучшать графику своих компьютеров, чтобы хоть как-то догнать ПК

## SDA

трицательной стороной в интеграции со Steam стало то, что многие пользователи продукции Apple только теперь заметили, что у них довольно дорогое, но посредственное "игровое железо" в сравнении с пользователями ПК, которые и заплатили явно меньше, и получили на порядок больше.

Теперь Apple срочным образом решила начать "исправлять" это недоразумение выпуском обновления для Mac OS X Snow Leopard, которое, как они полагают, исправит проблему. Представитель Steam сказал, что в Valve уже давно работают с Apple и производителями GPU над устранением колоссального отрыва в производительности от Windows.

Apple уже убрала ряд ограничений, которые позволят несколько поднять производительность и качество изображения. Заявлено, что скорость была увеличена на iMac, Mac mini, Mac Pro, MacBook и MacBook Pro. Более старые системы и так работают на пределе своих возможностей (особенно на базе устаревшей платформы PowerPC).

Долгие годы многие говорили о том, что графика на Маках лучше и быстрее, но лишь теперь все убедились воочию, что это, мягко говоря, вовсе не так.

Источник: Fudzilla

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

